# Use an old miter gauge with t-track



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a hand me down miter guage from an old Craftsman something or other. It was given to me free and I'd like to use it on my simple table.

I have made a couple of practice fits in scrap by making a simple dado. A 3/4 in bit is too snug for this device. But I also have a plywood bit that is undersized. Using that bit plus one pass with a shim allows the miter gauge to move freely but now has just a bit of wiggle. It may not be enough to matter.

Making just a dado track is preferred but it has to go pretty deep and I wonder if it could break out of the bottom over time.

So here is my question on t-track. Is this a good solution for standard dimension 3/4 stock such as fiberboard? Or is it an additional expense that can be avoided by a simple dado track in the top?

Also I do not know where to get t-track locally.

I pose the question because I haven't seen this discussed in stickies.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Does your miter gauge have a standard 3/8 X 3/4 bar? If so you can buy a T track for it from Peach Tree Woodworking in Atlanta Welcome to my Web site, Woodworkers Supply or several of the other woodworking equipment supply stores. I very much doubt that you will find one locally as they are a woodworking specialty item. If your miter gauge bar is a different size you will likely have a difficult time finding a T track that will fit it. Most tool companies standardized on the 3/8 X 3/4 size and 10" table saw blades in the late 50's. Before that most companies used whatever size they wanted to. You could rout a slot in your table to fit it and just slide it in that, but be sure to make the slot a very close sliding fit to the bar.

Charley


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok. I guess what I was wondering was if a t-track was some sort of standard extrusion available at the hardware store.

I gather that fancy blue t-track stuff is not. ;-) This gauge fits tightly in a routed dado using a 3/4 bit and is marked Craftsman-- but is really old. When was the last time Craftsman used gold-colored paint on anything? 

It seems to be of standard manufacture with 3/8 in depth. I'll have to go with just making a dado. Perhaps there are router miter gauges that are smaller than this one. It is old, heavy has no balance whatsoever. I'd hate to have the thing fall on my big toe. :-/


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Instead of the "standard" 3/8" thick by 3/4" wide bar, I believe some of the Craftsman saws used a thinner bar that was captured in an inverted t-shaped slot. Matching that would be difficult.

Even with a standard miter gauge and one of the commercially-made slots, getting a good fit that produces accurate results is a challenge. Any play in the bar will result in corresponding inaccuracies in the cut.

Plus, on a router table, "square" doesn't have the same meaning or significance as on a table saw. For most operations, a push block or sled, running against the fence, will produce better results.


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

Well this may be a doof reply but what I've found from using my homemade fence is that as you complete the feed, the bit can nick the cut due to the thickness change of the cut. I wanted a fence to hold the piece firmly so that wouldn't happen.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Lon

No big deal 
" Matching that would be difficult." = easy stuff on the Craftsman saw.see below .

You can make your own insert to fit in the wider tee track and than screw the miter device to it..easy stuff with the router table.. see below.

=========





loninappleton said:


> Ok. I guess what I was wondering was if a t-track was some sort of standard extrusion available at the hardware store.
> 
> I gather that fancy blue t-track stuff is not. ;-) This gauge fits tightly in a routed dado using a 3/4 bit and is marked Craftsman-- but is really old. When was the last time Craftsman used gold-colored paint on anything?
> 
> It seems to be of standard manufacture with 3/8 in depth. I'll have to go with just making a dado. Perhaps there are router miter gauges that are smaller than this one. It is old, heavy has no balance whatsoever. I'd hate to have the thing fall on my big toe. :-/


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

I already have my toggle clamp (1) but haven't made any jigs yet. WRT (With Regard To) cutting the dado is there any "work and turn" test to make sure it's straight and not running too loosely?


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

loninappleton said:


> Well this may be a doof reply but what I've found from using my homemade fence is that as you complete the feed, the bit can nick the cut due to the thickness change of the cut. I wanted a fence to hold the piece firmly so that wouldn't happen.




You can affix a shim on the out feed side of your fence the same size as your cut to prevent that


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

As with the other thread on a hose to use with a router more questions on this topic as well.

I've read that a coin or some such can be attached to the underside of the gauge for use with a t-track. My t-track would be homemade using a keyhole bit. How is the "tee" part attached to the gauge? Is welding required?


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lon, you could check here T-Track and T Track Accessories Quick Search Index they have the standard and Sears miter track both and it's not real expensive at $12.99 for 32".


----------



## loninappleton (Jun 12, 2008)

If I learned how to keep this very heavy (and poorly balanced) miter gauge in a t-type track, I'd likely try to manufacture the tee in a slot and use a keyhole bit. I used that technique to make Bill Hylton's trammel which is working well-- better than a Jasper is my guess.


----------

